# Maiden Voyage with 25FBS



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Just bought a new 2004 25FBS 2 weeks ago - went camping in Lanesboro, MN, one of the quaintest small towns you will ever find. Had a great time and are really glad we made the choice we did. Went with a group of people and saw all of the different campers - still like ours the best! action

Everything worked fine - furnace was a little loud when starting and stopping but will use electric heater from now on. Mattress a little hard but looking for a memory foam pad to take care of that. Discovered the dial on the back of the shower head (when water wouldn't come out) - nice feature for conserving on water while maintaining temperature.

Our neighbors bought a 2003 25FBS one week after we got ours - looking forward to many enjoyable camping trips - especially since we both upgraded from pop-ups.

Hope we meet some of you one day!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You're not going to tell us that your new Outback is more comfortable than your popup was are you?









For some reason I had it in my mind that all Outbacks with an F in their designation was a 5. Guess that isn't so -- 25FBS is an exception.

Hope you had a good time on your first outing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

dancinmon congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!

Many of us are former Pop Up owners, and though I loved out Pop Up I wouldn't go back.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> dancinmon congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!
> 
> Many of us are former Pop Up owners, and though I loved out Pop Up I wouldn't go back.
> [snapback]15572[/snapback]​


Our old pop up was a 1972 Palomino, Shetland. Just enough room for one person to stand up inside the trailer when the dinette table was up. Very little storage. The Outabck is like a castle compared to it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think OUTBACK names the units like this:

Number: is approximate length. (21-25-28, etc)
R: Rear
RS: Rear Slide
RS-S: Rear Slide-Slide
FB: Front Bed
FB-S: Front Bed-Slide
BH: Bunk House
RB-S: Rear Bath-Slide
RL-S: Rear Lounge-Slide

The entire number tells you the length, and style of the unit. Kind of handy.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, that seems to fit. And in every instance of the TT's, the length is seperated from the rest of the designation with a space. As for 5's, the length has an "F" suffix after the length, then a space. So when designating what you have, the space would be important, albeit minor and then only in the case of the 25 FB-S.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The length is only notional - my 23RS is only a few inches short of the 25RSS.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

vdub, they must have changed the way they are doing things, because if I'm not mistaken, and I sure could be, the 5'ers used to start with a 5, like 527fbs or something similar.

Maybe I'm confused with another manufacturer.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> The length is only notional - my 23RS is only a few inches short of the 25RSS.
> [snapback]15636[/snapback]​


BBB...the 23 RS-S is only 11" shorter than the 25 RS-S.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yep Jolly, I was thinking the 25FB-S which is only 3 inches longer than the 23RS. Makes more sense with the 25RS-S but still pretty notional, the 23RSis 25 ft. long.

The 29FBHS is almost 32 ft long!

Interesting.

The only ones that match are the 26RS @ 26' 5" and the 25FB-S @ 25' 2".


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I believe the length is indicating the inside length, not the outside.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another hijacked thread!







If your mind was in the gutter the direction of this thread could really get off color.

Now back to the originally scheduled program.

dancinmon - Did your neighbor get any influence about which trailer to pick or was it random that you both ended up with the same? Also congrats on the Outback purchase and Happy camping


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oops, sorry 'bout that.









I guess we need a 'random thoughts' thread. Course it might be thousands of posts long.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Another hijacked thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We spent many hours with our neighbors looking at many different TT's. Then one day we stopped by a RV dealer in LaCrosse, WI and walked into a 25 RS-S Outback. Loved the look and quality over all the others. Had planned to stay under $10K on our first TT purchase to see if we would like it but after seeing the Outback took the plunge. The price of the TT is one thing - add on hitch, sway, brake control, taxes, plates, mirrors, and hundreds of dollars of basic needed accessories (hoses, wheel blocking, water regulator & filter, levels, etc.) it was way more than we had planned. After the first outing we are very happy we bought an Outback.

Both of us wanted a walk around bed and were told they discontinued the 25 FB-S in 2004 and the dealer in LaCrosse couldn't get one. Searched the intranet and we found our new 2004 25 FB-S in Forest City, IA about 2 1/2 hours away. Did the paper work by fax and they delivered it for free. I then spent several hours hooking up and tweeking the hitch, sway and brake controllers.

Once the neighbors saw ours I think they were sold also. They found theirs in Davenport, IA. It is a used 2003 25 FB-S but was only used once - tape and stickers still in the fridge and stove/oven, bathroom towel racks/toothbrush holder etc. still in the original bags. We drove to Davenport - 4 1/2 hour drive and pulled theirs home. Took 6 hours to get home - lots of hills and curves. Our other neighbors are laughing and asking if we are going to to start wearing matching clothing now.

I like the chrome wheel trim rings and wheel centers on their 2003. Really dressed it up. So I ordered some for mine. I have that "add chrome" mentality as I also have a Harley.


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

action We are going on our first trip with outback 25fbs in two days wed morning.
I hope our trip goes as well as yours. I have it pluged in and tried everything out for a couple of days and it seems fine. We cant't wait to try it out!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TennTravellers,

Hope you have a great time on your trip!!! action

We're getting ready for our second on Friday...the grandkids' first.

Can't wait.









Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the TT!!! We have had ours 1 season now and had a blast. Meeting fellow Outbackers..check out the Rally section.

Thor


----------

